# The Staebell Mega-Humidor Cabinet Cometh...



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Put down the down payment the other day, gonna be a ~7 foot MXT THC black walnut with burlwood inlays to house "the stash". 4 peltiers, will be set at 65/65. Will post update pictures as Bob sends them to me..


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

nice, cant wait to see it


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I love you BamaDoc


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Awaiting the picture pr0n... opcorn:


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations. Staebell work is superb. I have an aristocrat and could not be happier with the quality. Yours will be a work of art.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Initial drawing, very clean, black walnut with burlwood panel inlays (up to Mr Staebell's artistic interpretation)


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Will have very clean modern, brushed nickel "T" bar pulls, very modern, clean, almost an asian flare.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I know I got a wiggle just looking at the plans!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wow! WTG man... Hey, my motto is "If your gonna go out, go all out!" :nod:

Can't wait for the pics...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BTW Doc... What are you planning to use for humidification? Just curious...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> BTW Doc... What are you planning to use for humidification? Just curious...


it already has built in adjustable humidification as well as temperature control and multiple internal fans.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BamaDoc77 said:


> it already has built in adjustable humidification as well as temperature control and multiple internal fans.


Whoa... Impressive sir :yo:


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see it finished. Very cool


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> BTW Doc... What are you planning to use for humidification? Just curious...


Bob builds a very effective and reliable system, based on the Avallo Accumonitor system. It looks different, but works similarly. Since Bob stands behind everything he does, I'm sure it will be spot on.

This is some sick chit, Bama'. You're goin' full-tilt!

Carry on, Sir!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

burl wood inlay


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

This thing is going to make all of us drool when finished. Please keep sending pictures.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

That burl looks B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## Carmack (Oct 9, 2011)

What made you choose cabinet vs. walk in? 

The lower part of that inlay looks like a face looking at its reflection in water..trippy.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Carmack said:


> What made you choose cabinet vs. walk in?
> 
> The lower part of that inlay looks like a face looking at its reflection in water..trippy.


because I will be able to take the cabinet with me for the rest of my life wherever I move to.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks awesome so far! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

The first is the unfinished cabinet (> 7 feet tall)is its natural Black Walnut, the second is the Burlwood inlays that will be added to it (the door on the right side) Thats not a scratch on it, its the light..


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Lookin' good Doc!


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful! Love the burl wood. Making me drool :dr
Very impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That is very nice!
Can't wait to see the finished cabinet.


----------



## supahrob (May 6, 2013)

VERY nice! I look at this and think "someday..." and my wife chuckles and says I'm silly (we live in a small apartment.... but my son won't live here forever ya know! lol)

Take care,
Rob


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh My..............

If you don't feel comfortable answering, don't, but how much was this?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice looking, I've always loved black walnut...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

huskers said:


> Oh My..............
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable answering, don't, but how much was this?


About $9k


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Amazing, congrats Doc!


----------



## supahrob (May 6, 2013)

9k well spent! 

Take care, 
Rob


----------

